# Need '04 Altima fusebox diagram



## SatireEmpress (Feb 8, 2011)

The driver side headlight went out on my 2004 NIssan Altima 3.5L. I had the bulb replaced and the headlight still does not work. I looked at the fuses right below the steering wheel and didn't see anything in regards to headlamps. I checked the fusebox under the hood (right next to the battery) and the diagram is unreadable. If anyone has the fuse diagram or can let me know which fuse is which, so I can try and solve my driver side headlight problem before I get pulled over by the police yet again. Grrr. and Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In the IPDM E/R, there are 6 relays that run along the one side. There are 4 similar size relays in a row followed by two smaller relays. The first of the four similar sized relays is the headlamp low relay, followed by the headlamp high relay, front foglamp relay and starter relay. Next is the two, smaller relays: throttle control relay and ECM relay. In the IPDM E/R, there are four fuses for the headlamps: #36,38, 40 & 45. Fuse #38 is LH High beam and #45 is LH low beam. The headlamp relays get energized by the BCM, which receives inputs from the combination switch.


----------

